# Water Leaks in Trunk SB-13272



## RodH (Jun 7, 2015)

> Make / Models:
> Model/Build Years:
> CHEVROLET / CRUZE
> 2014
> ...




Does anyone have any additional info on this issue, in particular, the trim replacement?


----------

